# Just Found Some Guides



## ssgoten (Feb 3, 2002)

a few thousand $$ worth of software here, certification pretests, training, etc

i also have an a+ test that u can practice with, ill try 2 find an ftp server 2 put it on 2 help u guys out, but heres the site:

howto.skabb.net 

as always, as much help as i can provide

=~D


----------



## Bracius (Jan 3, 2002)

*Having trouble*

Tried the link and got access denied. Tried FTP and that was a nogo. What am I doing wrong?

Thanks,
B


----------



## DJ Specs (Dec 31, 2001)

Nah, The link is dead!


----------



## Bracius (Jan 3, 2002)

:exmonkey:


----------



## TheTechIsIn (May 7, 2002)

Well I havnt had any problems with it mabey the server was just down when you guys tryed it. Thanks for the link your right about the info it worth alot if you went out and bought it.


----------



## GIT (Apr 18, 2002)

*What da Heck does that Mean?*

  I downloaded the files but I got a bunch of mumbo jumbo that I couldn't understand, a bunch of symbols. How do I download the file so that it is readable? Do I have to open it with MSWord or some other software and if so which software? Please help me SSgoten


----------



## DJ Specs (Dec 31, 2001)

Use right click & save target as..


----------



## GIT (Apr 18, 2002)

Where & When do I right Click?


----------



## DJ Specs (Dec 31, 2001)

Any file on those pages that contains a SIZE listed to its right, can be right clicked on. Just right click over the top the link, then choose Save Target as... There are many folders on the page you will have to look through if you see something with no size listed.


----------



## TheTechIsIn (May 7, 2002)

The files on this site are compressed in .tar & .zip format make sure you have an decompression program.

If not downloads.com use keyword "tar and zip" chances are it'll bring up a decompresser file that will work with these formats.


----------

